# Shimano Rod & Reel Combos for the Surf



## toader (Oct 16, 2011)

I am looking to invest in a quality surf rod/reel for no more than $250. I have been looking at Shimano rod and reel combos on tackledirect.com and I am particularily interested in the first combination seen here: http://www.tackledirect.com/shimano-stradic-sea-striker-beach-runner-surf-spinning-combos.html

Now, before I make this purchase I want to make sure I'm getting the right set up for what I will be using it for. I want to use this rod mainly to cast plugs and metals with teasers targeting Bluefish and Stripers. Would this rod/reel setup also be plausible to use with fresh/live bait in a sand spike? Would 20 lb test line be what I should put on it?

I have gone surf fishing on and off the past few years, but this year I am trying to go more often, and I would like to upgrade my setup. Any advice will be very helpful and I will greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

looks like a fairly good mid range combo,check the reel specs to load up with the proper test line,also with the guides that are speced on the rods i would not recommend braid,after a while the braide will work a groove.


----------



## MARKC21685 (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't do it. I have a Band New SHIMANO STRADIC ST-2000FG in box with paperwork and warranty (retail $114.00) and A new SHIMANO 8ft TERAMAR INSHORE SPINNING ROD (retail is $119.00 at cabelas). I will give you the combo for $175.00 and I will pay for shipping. Look on my profile to see the reel and you can go anywhere to see the rod. email me at [email protected] if your interested.


----------

